# Has anyone ever bought Digital Garment Printe from Alibaba



## Graphics Man (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello

I have been looking around at alibaba.com, and they have lots of Digital Garment Printers for sale.

I give you an example, this one company has an used Brother DTG machine for sale at $4500.00, this includes shipping cost and insurance. The seller is located in Indonesia.

According to Alibaba rep that I talked to on the phone. Some of these companies are legitimate, and some are crooks. If you do business with them, it has to be done a certain way.

I wanted to know if any forum members have bought any DTG machines through Alibaba? If they did, what kind of experience was it?

Any response would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

Forget it !!! You will never receive anything....
Do a search on "Alibaba" and "printer" : I tried it - did it - and never received anything. Also from Indonesia !
We learned our lesson ! Buy from somebody in your own country (if possible). You will need service !
I know it sounds great.... sooooo cheap....


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Couldn't you put the money in escrow until you receive the product when dealing with these companies?


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Don't even bother with a company from Indonesia. Brother never distributed to Indonesia and many other Asia Pacific countries!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep, I saw a lot of DTG machines being sold by Indonesian companies. And the price are ridiculously low, as they say, "too good to be true". I remember that I was even eyeing this Mimaki GP604D being advertised for 6,000USD. I now realize that these are fly-by-night companies.


----------



## PrintMates (May 20, 2010)

has anyone bought flexi jet in ALFAONLINESHOP in Indonesia price is $2000 USD. . does it arrive in good condition. .or no printer arrive this supplier is Alibaba,com member also?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have not dealt with suppliers from Indonesia but I have dealt with many others in Asia. Alibaba has a lot of crooks hiding waiting to take your money. Just search Alibaba scams and read up on it. If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is. Certain things are cheap in Asia not everything which I believe is most people mistake. Their are many legitimate suppliers in Asia just filtering your way through the caca is the problem. I arrived in Beijing on the 4th of June and before I came I decided to look up a few companies that sells DTG printers. I talked to two via Skype and the other by email about visiting their factory while I was here. One location was a broken down apartment building, I didn't even get out of the car. Another one the driver said it was no such address and he stopped answering the phone, and the third, didn't actually have the machine, he has to get it from someone else. _(Good thing this was not my purpose for going or I would have wasted a trip)_ Before going they all claimed to be the biggest supplier of DTG machines all over the World, _(and I believed that right!)_ but it was a waste of my time. Now it is not always like this, as I have made great contacts over the years, but this happens and it happens frequently. This is why I always suggest if you are going to invest a lot of money be prepared to make a visit. If I would have found a DTG machine _(I really doubt I would have made the purchase so this is a big IF!)_, I would have arranged the shipping back to the US myself that way I no it would have been shipped and I would not have to rely on the Seller and risk getting ripped off. Even with me being here, it is still a possibility of the item not being shipped this is why I do it myself. 

Keep in mind that when you invest in equipment it is a huge risk. Learning how to use the machine, servicing of the machine, parts for the machine, and as most other electronics I have gotten from Asia in the past, compatibility issues. 

If you are going to go this route, tread very carefully. Many crooks hiding in the shadows waiting to take advantage of you. 

That's my 2 cents for now, it is 1:15 am here and I need rest!


----------



## PrintMates (May 20, 2010)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH veedub3 for YOUR ADVICE . . .MORE POWER TO YOU .. . Good Day


----------



## HPS (May 13, 2010)

Teeser said:


> Couldn't you put the money in escrow until you receive the product when dealing with these companies?


I was working with that or similar company, machine was complete refurb and he said he had service network in US, then it went to being lightly used but like new condition. I asked about escrow and was told no, said I would pay upon delivery and install and proof of runability. Was told to send 50% payment. Then when I asked for serial # of machine never heard from again. I would be leery. If it sounds too good to be true it probably is

good luck. 

ps- look on you tube about the dtg from china, guy got a frame, machine and company were scam, the 1800.00 one that does darks, sad but funny listening to the guy warming everyone


----------



## PrintMates (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for your information, this forum is very informative . . I am glad to be a member of this T-shirts Forum.com


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

veedub3 said:


> ...it is 1:15 am here and I need rest!


Katrina, will you be in Shanghai on the 22nd to the 26th attending the ITMA show?

How about the World Expo?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> Katrina, will you be in Shanghai on the 22nd to the 26th attending the ITMA show?
> 
> How about the World Expo?


Couldn't fit it in this year but I was surely trying. I have been trying to go for the past few years and it seems that I am always here at the wrong time, either too early or too late.


----------



## hemingway (Dec 31, 2009)

Im a Belgian who lives on Langkawi island Malaysia.
I have a t-shirt printing shop and have a lot off experiance buying trough ALIBABA.COM.
To be real honnest i never experienced any scams and doing business white China where in my case always correct.
I even bought a EPSON BASED 4880 CHIALSTAR garment printer
Good piece of machinery for 6.200 usd.( 220 kg)
The only problem is the afterservice and the the language problem. (no technician at chialstar speaks english)
When you have a technical problem means Days out off business.......sometimes weeks.
So if you buy a printer in China ( chialstar brand) you have to have a lot off technical skills to help your self to fix the problems.
Spare parts and ink are sent after receiving full payment so this means at least 14 days out of business.
Again i bought over 16 times ( 8 different companies )trough ALIBABA.Com and never experienced a case of scam and was always treated on a verry correct way.

Off cause there are cases of scam and one has to be verry carefull 
Always do a good deal of company checking before doing business white a China based company.


Kind regards,

Luke


----------



## hemingway (Dec 31, 2009)

I have ordered a t-jet blazer at alfaonlineshop ( indonesia)
last week. ( as spare printer for my printshop)
So far i have a good contact with the company and everything seems to be normal.
They still inform me and they still answering my questions after receiving the payment.

Indeed the price seems to good to be trough and after reading so many comments of scams activity in Indonesia i became a little worried.
So i keep you all informed if a get my printer or not and if alfaonlinestore is a scam company or not.
I cross my fingers after reading all the comments.

Loosing a few thousand greenbacks is not lifetreatning but is still a waste of money: in the worst case senario i call it a life lesson, something that makes me a lot more carrefull in the future.

Anyway i keep you informed.



Kind regards,

Luke Smet
Langkawi island/ Malaysia


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

I can see buying a Chinese brand printer but American made printers like the Blazer (American right?? ) .. why would these companies have them cheaper if they are made here?

Sounds like a scam for sure.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> I can see buying a Chinese brand printer but American made printers like the Blazer (American right?? ) .. why would these companies have them cheaper if they are made here?
> 
> Sounds like a scam for sure.


I agree, and same sentiments from me.
I remember seeing an alibaba ad from another Indonesian company selling a Mimaki GP-604D printer for 3,000 USD. That's really too good to be true!


----------



## hemingway (Dec 31, 2009)

Alfa on line shop in Medan Indonesia is a scam company.
A very professional scam company by the way.
They use fake tracking numbers (buaha indo express) and never sent anything.
They are very professional in riping off people
I lost 2200 usd dealing with those guys.
I was stupid ever believing that one could buy a t-jet blazer for 2000 usd

By the way:
95 % off the online stores in Indonesia are scam run by the Indonesian Internet Mafia who pay off police, government officials and even employees in shipping companies to do there thing: internet scam is a multi million dollar business in Indonesia.
So safe your self a lot off money by not buying on line in Indonesia

They offer more t-jet printers in Indonesia than t-jet ever was possible to manufacture. 

Stay far away from doing business with Indonesia is my advice.

kind regards,

Luke


----------



## hemingway (Dec 31, 2009)

Alfa online shop is a scam company 
I yest lost 2200 usd to those guys and never received anything.

Never buy on line in Indonesia, 95 % off all the on line stores are scam companies owned by the Indonesian internet Mafia.


----------



## Arachnia (May 26, 2010)

HEMINGWAY
Did you ever receive anything from alfa online?
just wondering noe that it's 2 months later?
I just inquired about the same thing
they sent pics and all
Please let me know or anyone who has had 
anyother experience with them
Thanks
Arachnia


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

you will be better off buying the used garment printzilla has for 5k in the classified section.


----------



## Arachnia (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info I've been searching for a
while now what I actually need is a large logojet
anyone out there have one they want to unload?
Thanks
Arachnia


----------

